

Minority leaders protest hiring practices at tech companies - detokaal
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_17352998?source=rss&nclick_check=1

======
btilly
The issue is interesting, but the title is dead wrong.

It is absolutely true that the composition of Google's workplace does not
match the diversity of the surrounding population. However that isn't the
right thing to measure. You have to ask how it compares with the applicant
pool. There are a lot of Hispanics in Silicon Valley. But there aren't a lot
of Hispanics applying as software developers. And therefore without a _lot_ of
reverse discrimination, there is no way that Google's software developers can
match the general population.

That said, Google does a lot to try to improve how many minority students go
into software development. And tries to make its population as diverse as
possible. Google truly would like to be more diverse than it is. But you can't
hire people who don't apply.

(None of which is going to matter to activists whose minds are made up and who
are just looking for someone to get mad at.)

~~~
blahedo
I'm not even sure the title reflects the content of the article. Google is
_accused of_ having racist hiring practices; it's far from proven, though.

------
dsl
Google has no interest in hiring you if you don't need an H1B.

